# Erfahrungen mit Shimano SH-MT 90 Schuh



## juchhu (24. März 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem o.g. Schuh gemacht?

http://www.bike-discount.de/www/mehrinfo.asp?uin=1902084173&Kategorie2=160&Kategorie1=6&Hersteller=&ArtikelID=8912

Taugen die Rollösen? Wasser- und Windfestigkeit? Fussklima ?

Hülfe!!!

Danke  

VG Martin


----------



## northpoint (25. März 2005)

Siehe auch hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanitou (25. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem o.g. Schuh gemacht?


Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man den Schuh in den Bikeshops leider (noch) nicht findet.

Ich möchte den Goretex-Wanderschuh nämlich auch sehr gerne einmal anprobieren.

Gruss


----------



## northpoint (25. März 2005)

Einen immerhin 170 Schuh wird sich auch nicht jeder Shop in Laden stellen wollen...


----------



## Shimanitou (25. März 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Einen immerhin 170 Schuh wird sich auch nicht jeder Shop in Laden stellen wollen...



Is schon sauteuer das Teil.
Aber er könnte es wert sein: Bikeschuh, Wanderschuh, wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv; wenn das alles wirklich zutrifft, würd ich's mir überlegen.

Gruss


----------



## hotzemott (26. März 2005)

Bei Sport-Scheck in München standen schon welche. Der Schuh selbst sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber ich hab Zweifel, dass die Cleats tief genug versenkt sind, um beim Gehen nicht zu sehr zu stören. Der Schuh macht für mich schliesslich nur Sinn wenn er auch für längere Gehpassagen taugt. Die Sache mit den Cleats konnte ich im Laden natürlich nicht ausprobieren.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Shimanitou (26. März 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> hab Zweifel, dass die Cleats tief genug versenkt sind, um beim Gehen nicht zu sehr zu stören. Der Schuh macht für mich schliesslich nur Sinn wenn er auch für längere Gehpassagen taugt. Die Sache mit den Cleats konnte ich im Laden natürlich nicht ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruss, Hotzemott



Das ist genau der Punkt. Wasserdicht werden sie schon sein. Die Grösse kann man anprobieren (wenn man den Schuh irgendwo gefunden hat).
Aber das Laufen mit den Cleats, wie gut geht das wirklich??

Gruss


----------



## juchhu (27. März 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe auch hier!


 


			
				northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Einen immerhin 170 Schuh wird sich auch nicht jeder Shop in Laden stellen wollen...


 
Du bist ja vielleicht ein Clown!!!  

Die #1. Antwort auf den von Dir geposteten Thread ist auch von mir.

Und wenn Du ihn gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest Du, dass es ihn  bei www.bike-discount.de für 119  gibt.

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.




			
				Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Is schon sauteuer das Teil.
> Aber er könnte es wert sein: Bikeschuh, Wanderschuh, wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv; wenn das alles wirklich zutrifft, würd ich's mir überlegen.
> 
> Gruss


 


			
				hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Sport-Scheck in München standen schon welche. Der Schuh selbst sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber ich hab Zweifel, dass die Cleats tief genug versenkt sind, um beim Gehen nicht zu sehr zu stören. Der Schuh macht für mich schliesslich nur Sinn wenn er auch für längere Gehpassagen taugt. Die Sache mit den Cleats konnte ich im Laden natürlich nicht ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruss, Hotzemott


 


			
				Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau der Punkt. Wasserdicht werden sie schon sein. Die Grösse kann man anprobieren (wenn man den Schuh irgendwo gefunden hat).
> Aber das Laufen mit den Cleats, wie gut geht das wirklich??
> 
> Gruss


 
Nun, das mit dem sauteuer, hat sich in der zz. schon relativiert, obwohl 119  immer noch ein Wort sind.

Mit Goretexmaterial in Schuhen habe ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine Meindle Outdoorwanderschuhe haben 3-fach Membrane und sind seit vier Jahren im Einsatz immer noch absolut wasserdicht, außer es läuft von oben rein .

Das Problem ist - wie bereits geschrieben -  die Einbautiefe der Cleats. Auf dem Produktfoto bei www.bike-discount.de kann man das nur unzureichend abschätzen. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob nach Einbau der Cleats, die Sohle dicht bzw. unbeschädigt ist. Die Frage ist, ob die Konterplatte für die Cleats bereits in der Sohle eingelassen ist, und somit nach Einbau der Cleats die Schuhe keine Stelle zur Sohle besitzen, die als Kältebrücke und Nässeleck dienen kann. Falls die Konterplatte schon eingelassen ist, werden die Cleats wahrscheinlich relativ hoch bauen, d.h. ein Wandern mit Cleats auf größeren Strecken wird nicht möglich sein bzw. unangenehm.

Ich glaub', ich werde mal nach Bonn fahren und mir die Dinger in Natura anschauen.

VG Martin


----------



## northpoint (28. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja vielleicht ein Clown!!!
> 
> Die #1. Antwort auf den von Dir geposteten Thread ist auch von mir.
> 
> ...



Geht es noch ...???  

Ich habe Dich nur darauf hingewiesen,daß es schon einen Thread über diesen Schuh gibt,wo Du sogar schon einen Beitrag geschrieben hast!

Wieso Du dann nochmal einen Thread eröffnest will mir nicht in den Kopf?

Und mein Zitat zum Preis bezog sich auf Shimanoto!

Ferner funktioniert der Link nicht  .Ich fand den Schuh damals aber auch so.  

Wer lesen kann und die Zitate richtig zuordnen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## juchhu (29. März 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es noch ...???
> 
> Ich habe Dich nur darauf hingewiesen,daß es schon einen Thread über diesen Schuh gibt,wo Du sogar schon einen Beitrag geschrieben hast!
> 
> ...


 
Klar gehts/fährts noch. Und mit dem o.g. Schuh vielleicht sogar besser. 

Ich sage/schreibe es jetzt mal ganz deutlich:

Diese lieben Forumsteilnehmer, die offensichtlich auf jeden neuen Thread erstmal die Suchfunktion betätigen, um dem Fragenden mitzuteilen, er solle doch bitte erst die SuFu nutzen,

*gehen mir mächtig auf den Sack.  *

Möglicherweise hat der Fragende die Sufu nicht genutzt oder mit den falschen Angaben gesucht oder wie in meinem Fall keine Antworten gefunden.

Denn ich wollte und will Erfahrungen und zwar selbstgemachte. Also keine vom hörensagen oder nachlesen.

Wir können aber gerne einen neuen Thread öffnen und über den Sinn von Doppel- oder ähnlichen Postings diskutieren. By the way: Würden alle ähnlichen/mehrfach gleichen Threads gelöscht werden, dürfte die Initiatoren mit bis zu 50% weiniger Speicherplatz auskommen. Das Internet ist halt eine multiredundante Informationquelle. 

Also nicht für ungut und Danke für Deine rege Beteiligung. Aber wenn Du keine eigenen Erfahrungen zu dem beschriebenen Schuh hast, bedarf es keiner weiteren Aktion/Reaktion Deinerseits. 

VG Martin


----------



## northpoint (29. März 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *gehen mir mächtig auf den Sack.  *



Mir geht es auf mächtig auf den Sack,wenn man seine eigenen Fehler nicht eingestehen kann!  

Dies ist mein letzter Kommentar 

und für mich ist hiermit nur noch die Diskussion über den Schuh interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. März 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es auf mächtig auf den Sack,wenn man seine eigenen Fehler nicht eingestehen kann!


 

Die Wahrheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 




			
				northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist mein letzter Kommentar


 

Danke, ich habe es nicht zu hoffen gewagt.  




			
				northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> und für mich ist hiermit nur noch die Diskussion über den Schuh interessant.


 

Mangels eigener Erfahrung der Unterforumsteilnehmer wird wohl einer "Hannemann geh' Du vorran" spielen müssen.  

Mal schauen, wer der Erste sein wird. 

VG Martin


----------



## Obeliks (5. April 2005)

Hallo,

um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Für die MountainBike 05/2005 ist ein Schuh-Test angekündigt.
Ich denke, genau dieser war in der Vorankündigung abgebildet.

ciao,
dirk


----------



## Sawa (5. April 2005)

Bin am WE mal wieder beim Händler gewesen (mei stehen da schöne Sachen) und hab den SH 90 mal anprobiert (in Shimano 46) wie gehabt sehr klein ausfallend (schmal).
Mein Specialized Comp MTB ist auch 46 uuund deutlich bequemer.

Denke mal sobald man die Cleats montiert ists zum Laufen auf Steinen und gröberem Geläuf "gelaufen"...Da die Sohle nicht anders ist und auch nicht anders sein kann wie jeder normale Klick MTB Schuh, da ein erfolgreiches einrasten sonst nicht mehr funzt!
Und Metall Cleat und Stein gibt wenig Haftung, auch bei wasserdichtem Goreinlay...und wenn der Stein noch nass ist "rumpel di pumpel  

Beim Test dann am besten mal schauen ob der Testsieger die meiste Werbung geschaltet hat  

Wolf


----------



## Shimanitou (6. April 2005)

Hab mir das Teil bestellt, ist gestern eingetrudelt. Macht rein äußerlich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Man muss halt wie gehabt eine Nummer größer bestellen.

Heute werde ich versuchen einen Lauftest (noch ohne Cleats) zu machen (aber wie geht laufen eigentlich?   )  
Klappt's nicht mit dem Laufen werde ich den Schuh gleich bei Ebay verkloppen; geht's aber, dann werde ich Cleats montieren und weitertesten.

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruss


----------



## juchhu (6. April 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir das Teil bestellt, ist gestern eingetrudelt. Macht rein äußerlich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Man muss halt wie gehabt eine Nummer größer bestellen.
> 
> Heute werde ich versuchen einen Lauftest (noch ohne Cleats) zu machen (aber wie geht laufen eigentlich?  )
> Klappt's nicht mit dem Laufen werde ich den Schuh gleich bei Ebay verkloppen; geht's aber, dann werde ich Cleats montieren und weitertesten.
> ...


 
Danke Hannemann  

So, nun zu meiner Frage:

Werden die Cleats mit Schrauben durch die Sohle innenseitig mit der Konterplatte verschraubt, d.h. es entstehen Nässe- und Kältebrücken in der Sohle (wie bei 99% der MTB-Schuhe, Abkleber hin oder her)?

Oder ist die Konterplatte in der Unterseite der Sohle eingelassen, d.h. keine Löcher zum 'Fussraum'  ?

VG Martin


----------



## Shimanitou (6. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist die Konterplatte in der Unterseite der Sohle eingelassen, d.h. keine Löcher zum 'Fussraum'  ?



Genau so sah das gestern abend bei flüchtiger Betrachtung aus.
Ich werde mir das heute abend aber ganz genau anschauen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. April 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so sah das gestern abend bei flüchtiger Betrachtung aus.
> Ich werde mir das heute abend aber ganz genau anschauen.
> 
> Gruss


 
Das wär's  

Dann würde der Schuhe auch die Bezeichnung "wasserdicht" zu Recht tragen.

Dass die Cleats eine Aufbauhöhe haben, welche die Schuhe nicht für lange Wanderstrecken auf felsigem Untergrund qualifiziert, ist mir schon klar. Da sind echte Wanderschuhe schon von Vorteil.

Ich will in erster Linie wasser- und winddichte über Knöchel hohe Schuhe erwerben, mit denen man aufgrund der flexibleren Sohle länger als mit Raceschuhen laufen kann. Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. 

VG Martin, den man den Neugierigen nennt.


----------



## Shimanitou (7. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will in erster Linie wasser- und winddichte über Knöchel hohe Schuhe erwerben, mit denen man aufgrund der flexibleren Sohle länger als mit Raceschuhen laufen kann. Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.



Glückwunsch, ich glaube du hast deinen Schuh gefunden!


*ein erster, extrem subjektiver Praxistest* 

*Schnürung:*
irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig;
die Schleife der relativ langen Schnürsenkel lässt sich zwar mit einem Gummi fixieren, aber die Schnürung meines SH-M058 mit seiner Klettlasche gefällt mir wesentlich besser;

*erster Lauftest (ohne Cleats)* 
Oha, mit meinen Joggingschuhen laufe ich aber viel besser, die Sohle ist halt doch etwas steif und die leichtesten aller Schuhe sind die MT90 irgendwie auch nicht.
Einen Vergleich mit Wanderschuhen habe ich nicht, bin kein grosser Wanderer.
Aber immerhin, auch nach einer halbe Stunde keine Beschwerden.
Na, dann wollen wir mal die Cleats montieren.

*Montage der Cleats:* 
also Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher raus, Gummieinsätze abschrauben;
siehe da, die Konterplatte ist in der Unterseite der Sohle eingelassen, keine Durchsicht in den Fussraum möglich; noch mal schnell die serienmässige Einlegesohle raus, auch kein Durchblick durch die Sohle ins Freie. Da ist nämlich erstmal noch die Gore-Tex Membran auf irgendwas steifem befestigt. Es dürfte also kein Wasser eindringen und auch die Kälte wird wohl draussenbleiben. Die Füsse sind eh schon ganz schön warm, was aber bei der Aussentemperatur von knapp 18° und dem fehlenden Fahrtwind kein Wunder ist.
Cleatmontage wie gehabt.


*Lauftest mit den Cleats:* 
Auf Asphalt spürt man die Cleats so gut wie nicht beim Laufen, aber manchmal hört man sie ein bischen knirschen. Mit meinen SH-M058  läuft sich's schlechter.
Auf Schotter treffe ich mit den Cleats logisch auch immer wieder mal eine Steinspitze, aber die Restsohle ist auch im Einsatz, also kein Prob;
Auf dem Trail läuft sich's am schönsten, der Schuh hat ja auch Profil;


*im Pedal:* 
Genug gelaufen, das muss reichen bis zum Transalp , lieber noch mal kurz   auf's Bike, es wird schon langsam dunkel.
erstes Einklicken, null Problem;
Stellung der Cleats muss korrigiert werden, also wieder raus, auch kein Problem, Ein- und Ausklicken also wie gewohnt sehr einfach.
Noch schnell mal um die Häuser gedüst, nix Aufregendes entdeckt.

*Fazit:* 
nix perfektes, aber ein brauchbarer Kompromiss. 
Wenn der Schuh jetzt auch noch den Wassertest und den Marathon besteht, dann werde ich ihn beim Transalp nach Italien fahren (tragen).


Gruss


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2005)

Vielen vielen Dank lieber Hannemann (geh' Du voran, Du hast die besten Schuhe an  )    

Das hört bzw. liest sich richtig gut mit der eingelassenen Konterplatte. Die langen Schürsenkel sind auch bei Wanderschuhen ein Problem. Am besten mit einem strechfähigem Klettband am Schuh fixieren, damit man nirgendwo hängenbleiben kann.

Wie fällt der Schuhe von der Größe aus? D.h. Deine Normalgröße und die momentane Shimanogröße?

Mach mal den Wasserschüsseltest. Beschuhte Füsse in die Wasserschüssel, Wasserhöchststand beachten (also kein Wasser von oben in die Schuhe ) und Stopuhr starten. Wenn nach zweistelliger Minutenanzahl noch kein Feuchtigkeitsgefühl in den Schuhen aufkommt, dann Superklasse.

Vorher aber Pflege- und Imprägnierhinweise beachten.

Noch mal vielen Dank für Deine Pioniereinstellung.  

VG Martin


----------



## Shimanitou (7. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die langen Schürsenkel sind auch bei Wanderschuhen ein Problem.


Shimano hat dafür so einen kleinen Gummi vorgesehen, das geht so halbwegs.







			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fällt der Schuhe von der Größe aus? D.h. Deine Normalgröße und die momentane Shimanogröße?


Bei normalen Strassenschuhen  habe ich 40/41; bei Shimano nehm ich normalerweise 41, diesen habe ich aber in 42 genommen, damit ich auch mal etwas dickere Socken anziehen kann. Das haut bei mir ganz gut hin.






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal den Wasserschüsseltest. Beschuhte Füsse in die Wasserschüssel, Wasserhöchststand beachten (also kein Wasser von oben in die Schuhe ) und Stopuhr starten. Wenn nach zweistelliger Minutenanzahl noch kein Feuchtigkeitsgefühl in den Schuhen aufkommt, dann Superklasse.


Ich werde bei meinem nächsten Wellnessbadbesuch die Schuhe anlassen und in die warme Brühe hängen, dann seh ich ja ob die wassserdicht sind. 
Mal gespannt was die Wellnässer dazu sagen  


Gruss


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano hat dafür so einen kleinen Gummi vorgesehen, das geht so halbwegs.
> 
> Bei normalen Strassenschuhen habe ich 40/41; bei Shimano nehm ich normalerweise 41, diesen habe ich aber in 42 genommen, damit ich auch mal etwas dickere Socken anziehen kann. Das haut bei mir ganz gut hin.
> 
> ...


 
Danke Gummi-Info  

Danke für Größen-Info  

Danke für Deinen Mut, unbekannte und ungewöhnliche Wege für die 'Wissenschaft' zu gehen.   

Shimanitou ist mein Held.   

VG Martin


----------



## Shimanitou (7. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Gummi-Info



Bitte Bitte.

Vielleicht hat Shimano den Gummi aber auch für was ganz anderes vorgesehen, und ich habe in meiner grenzenlosen Unwissenheit einfach die langen Schnürsenkel damit fixiert


----------



## fichtelhills (19. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
habe an sich nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen zu eurem "super" test. Vielen Dank  
Ich werd mir die Schuhe auch kaufen für meinen Alpencross...
Im aktuellen Mountainbike-Magazin (05/2005) ist ein Sonderheft in dem der Shimano Schuh zum Testsieger  gekürt wurde.
Eine persönliche frage noch, wie ist es um den Halt im Schuh bestellt? Er hat ja keinen zusätzlichen Klettverschluss zum stabilisieren.

Danke

fichtelhills


----------



## Shimanitou (19. April 2005)

fichtelhills schrieb:
			
		

> Eine persönliche frage noch, wie ist es um den Halt im Schuh bestellt? Er hat ja keinen zusätzlichen Klettverschluss zum stabilisieren.



Ich bin kein erfahrener Wanderer. Ich habe als Vergleich nur den Shimano SH-M058, der hat so einen Klettverschluss. Soviel Halt wie der hat der MT90 bei strammer Schnürung allemal. 


Noch ein Wort zum Klima:
Ich habe kürzlich eine vierstündige Tour bei +21°C ohne qualmende Socken überstanden. War angenehm überrascht, das hätt ich gar nicht gedacht.

Gruss


----------



## supasini (19. April 2005)

hab den Schuh im Netz gesehen - war sofort begeister: haben woll!
war aber gar nicht so einfach, habe ihn dann bei meinem "local dealer" H+S www.bike-discount.de  aus dem lager in den Laden holen lassen und dann Samstag abgeholt. (119 euronen)
der Schuh ist super bequem, bin am Sonntag 7 Stunden damit unterwegs gewesen. Die Sohle ist die beste, die Shimpanso bisher an Touren-Schuhen verbaut hat, wirklich zum Gehen geeignet, die Cleats sind schön tief versenkt (ich fahre Shimano-Cleats)   
Die Sohle ist hart genug zum Fahren, drückt sich nicht mehr oder weniger durch als bei anderen Tourenschuhen, die Schnürung erlaubt einen guten Kraftschluss.
Jetzt der kleine Wermutstropfen: der Sitz beim Gehen ist bei mir schlechter als beim SH-M58, das fehlende Ristband macht sich an der Ferse bemerkbar. wahrscheinlich lässt sich das durch eine sorgfältige Schnürung noch verbessern, aber das Ristband wäre sicher besser gewesen, auch wenn's nicht so gut aussieht. 
Der Gummi reicht zum Fixieren der Schnürriemen völlig aus, die Schnürriemen sind aber m.E. was dünn, werde ich wohl irgendwann mal testweise gegen Wanderschuhriemen wechseln (wobei: das wollte ich bei meinen M58 auch, weil di da so hässlich sind, hab ich in den 3 1/2 Jahren auch nicht gemacht  
Auch gut ist die Einlegesohle, der Schuh muss nicht sofort mit einer guten Sohle, die noch mal richtig Geld kostet, getunt werden, würde ihn aber sicher auch noch etwas verbessern.
Er scheint mir recht warm zu sein, vielleicht wird das auch mein neuer Winterschuh, bei meinen Scott wird's vom Pedal immer recht kalt, die sind da durchgeschraubt = Kältebrücke.
Also: Empfehlung mit kleiner Einschränkung, AlpenX und sogar EifelX-tauglich!
 
Ach so, die Größe: wie bei allen Shimanos, ich habe ihn in 47, wenn, dann fällt er eher etwas größer aus als andere Shimanos, past bei mir super auch mit dicken Wandersocken.


----------



## Baxx (19. April 2005)

Argh, jetzt hast du mir den Schuh echt schmackhaft gemacht. Letztes Jahr vor Weihnachten hatte ich ihn schon im Warenkorb, dann war er mir aber doch zu teuer. Hier vor Ort lässt er sich leider nicht so ohne weiteres auftreiben. Vielleicht wird der auch irgendwann mal billiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (19. April 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Argh, jetzt hast du mir den Schuh echt schmackhaft gemacht. Letztes Jahr vor Weihnachten hatte ich ihn schon im Warenkorb, dann war er mir aber doch zu teuer.



Zu deinem Trost könnte man auch noch paar Kritikpunkte nennen:
Die Ferse ist nicht besonders gut ausgearbeitet und stabilisiert und das Polster um den Knöchel ist für meinen Geschmack unnötig dick (warm und trocknet ewig nicht). Der Schuh ist für den Sommer (Alpen-X) sicher recht warm. Ansonsten hatte ich bei der Anprobe im Laden aber einen guten Eindruck von der Sohle, steif, gut abrollend, aber an der Ferse angenehm gedämpft.

Hotzemott


----------



## Baxx (20. April 2005)

Naja ich wuerde den Schuh sowieso mehr im Herbst/Winter einsetzen. Ich muss wirklich nochmal hier vor Ort schauen ob es den nicht doch zum Anprobieren gibt.


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

da ist ja jetzt richtig Bewegung rein gekommen. Super, vielen Dank   

Es geht eben nichts über Tester, die aus der Praxis kommen. 

Also, Ihr lieben "Stiftung Warentester" , weiter so.

VG Martin


----------



## m-x (27. April 2005)

was tut man nun als "stiller" mitleser....

ich sag es euch:

ich bin in den laden gegangen und habe den mt90 anprobiert.

ich habe grösse 42/43

den 42 angezogen: no way viiiiiel zu eng
den 43 angezogen: hmm passt ja ganz gut, nur: stosse ich vorne an? jedenfalls wars schon recht eng vorne... sohle raus, darufgestellt, ca. 1cm platz. schuh wieder angezogen: immer noch irgendwie eng, klar was soll sich verändert haben
den 44 angezogen (ich hab doch niemals 44): bequem aber: mit tendenz zum drin rumrutschen. sohle raus: ca. 1,5cm plaz...

was nun? bei shimano anrufen und fragen ob die mir einen in 43 1/2 bauen? ;-)

euere meinung?
43 kaufen und "auslatschen", ist das überhaupt möglich bei so nem schuh?


----------



## Shimanitou (27. April 2005)

m-x schrieb:
			
		

> euere meinung?
> 43 kaufen und "auslatschen", ist das überhaupt möglich bei so nem schuh?



Auf das Auslatschen würde ich mich lieber nicht verlassen.

Ich würde erstmal den 44er mit dickeren Socken probieren.
Wenn der dann aber immer noch zu gross ist, dann doch lieber den 43er mit ganz dünnen Socken.

Irgendsowas sollte funktionieren.
Viel Glück!


----------



## hotzemott (27. April 2005)

m-x schrieb:
			
		

> 43 kaufen und "auslatschen", ist das überhaupt möglich bei so nem schuh?



Schuhe kann man in der Breite dehnen, in der Länge geht nix! Meine Erfahrung ist eher, dass Schuhe manchmal im Zehenbereich mit der Zeit flacher werden, also effektiv kleiner. Noch ne Möglichkeit den 44er anzupassen wären dickere Einlegesohlen, oder ne dünne Schicht unter die Orginal-Einlegesohlen. Kann man im Winter rausnehmen und man hat mehr Platz für dicke Sox.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## ArminZ (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich bitte um Erfahrungsberichte bei warmem Wetter. Geht man da in dem Schuh schwimmen?


----------



## Shimanitou (10. Mai 2005)

ArminZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bitte um Erfahrungsberichte bei warmem Wetter. Geht man da in dem Schuh schwimmen?



Bei +21°C im Schatten angenehmes Klima im Schuh. War allerdings eine der schnelleren Runden, es gab also reichlich Fahrtwind.

Wie's im Hochsommer beim Uphill ausschaut bleibt abzuwarten.

Gruss


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2005)

mein aktualisierter Bericht:
habe mittlerweile die Schnürung so hinbekommen, dass ich nicht mehr schlappe - die Fersenkonstruktion ist also doch gut! Der Schuh "läuft" sich sehr gut, die Kraftübertragung ist gut, wasserdicht ist er wirklich (wenn nix von oben reinläuft - das geht dann nicht mehr raus!), auch drücken sich die Pedale nicht durch (längste Tour bisher: 5 Stunden - das sollte eigentlich reichen ;-)
Der Schuh ist offensichtlich ein echter TransAlp-Schuh: m.E. sehr gut geeignet, vielleicht der Beste, den es zur Zeit für diesen Zweck gibt. Ich werde statt Regenüberschuhen dieses Jahr kurze Gamaschen mitnehmen, das ist auch viel stabiler als die ständig zerfleddernden dünnen Überschuhe.
Das heißt aber auch: der Schuh ist richtig warm, halt wie ein Wanderschuh! ich denke, man benutzt ihn am Besten mit speziellen Wandersocken für GoreTex-Schuhe (ich benutze die Falke-Socken) - und kauft sich für's Sommertraining noch einen zweiten luftigen Race-Schuh - dann verschleißen die teuren Teile auch nicht so schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanitou (30. Mai 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> habe mittlerweile die Schnürung so hinbekommen, dass ich nicht mehr schlappe


So ein leichtes "Fersenschlappen" musste ich inzwischen bei einer längeren Schiebepassage leider auch feststellen (Abrieb der obersten Hautschicht, aber noch keine Blase). Wie kann man das durch die Schnürung beheben? Noch fester schnüren?





			
				supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt aber auch: der Schuh ist richtig warm, halt wie ein Wanderschuh!


Ich hatte kürzlich am Gardasee (Mt. Altissimo) keine Probleme mit dem Schuhklima, obwohls am See 27°C im Schatten und oben bestimmt auch noch ca. 20°C hatte.




Gruss


----------



## ArminZ (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
war auch beim H&S in Bonn. Fersenschlappen kann ich bestätigen. Habe den Schuh daher nicht gekauft. Die Schnürung finde ich nicht besonders gut. Probiere gerade den MX165 und 155 von Lake (Rose-Versand), die aber kein Goretex haben und nicht unbedingt für AlpenX geeignet. Leider muss ich bei allen noch eine halbe Nummer größer bestellen. Die Passform an der Ferse scheint aber besser zu sein als beim MT90. Leider hat der Rose den MX255 nicht, der wohl mit dem MT90 vergleichbar wäre.


----------



## ArminZ (31. Mai 2005)

'Tschulligung
muss mich korrigieren. Die Schnürung ist schon gut, aber die Wirkung setzt erst mit Schmerzen und Zwicken ein (zumindest bei mir). D.h., dass der Schuh bei mir vorne zu schmal, an der Ferse zu weit ist (habe ich aber bei vielen Schuhen) und dass ich selbst mit festem Schnüren keinen Halt hinbekomme. Muss wohl zum dritten mal beim H&S vorbeischauen und dann mit dicken Socken wie in Wanderschuhen probieren. Würde ja auch rein optisch passen.


----------



## ArminZ (7. Juli 2005)

Na was sagt der Erfahrungsbericht zu Temperaturen um bzw. über die 30°C?


----------



## Shimanitou (7. Juli 2005)

ArminZ schrieb:
			
		

> Na was sagt der Erfahrungsbericht zu Temperaturen um bzw. über die 30°C?


Ich hab auch bei 30°C keine Probleme in dem Schuh, hab aber eh keine Schweißfüsse. Das wird also jeder etwas anders empfinden.

Gruss


----------



## carmin (12. August 2005)

Jo dann will ich mal erzählen. Ich war zuvor sehr glücklich mit meinen Gaerne Freeride ATS unterwegs, bis auf den Umstand, dass die natürlich nicht wasserdicht sind, und Überschuhe selbst in Größe XL nur schwer drüberzubekommen sind. Von unten waren sie aber dicht. Als vor einigen Monaten die Cleatplatte nach innen eingebrochen war, hatte ich sie zunächst mit 2K-Kleber zu reparieren versucht (erfolglos) und mich dann auf die Suche nach neuen gemacht. Den ATS gabs offenbar nicht mehr (obwohl bis ins Frühjahr noch auf der Seite des Distributeurs), und als Nachfolger kam wohl der Sangho in Frage. Den mir aber niemand zu besorgen in der Lage schien, so dass ich -- quasi als Verzweiflungstat -- noch wenige Tage vor AlpenX zu meinem Local Dealer rannte und den dort zuvor schon gesehenen MT90 erstand (dank preislichen Entgegenkommens tats dann doch nicht so weh).

[imgl]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/mt-90.jpg[/imgl]Eigentlich eine Sünde, mit ungetestetem Material eine größere Unternehmung zu starten, aber es ist nicht nur gut gegangen, der Schuh übertraf noch meine Erwartungen. Im einzelnen:

*Wasserdicht* scheint er in der Tat zu sein, mit hinreichend langer Regenhose blieb selbst bei dem halben Tag im Regen alles trocken -- ohne Überschuhe (die natürlich auch hier nicht wirklich drüberpassen, oder hat jemand welche in XXXL?) Werde die beim nächsten Mal also einsparen können. Auch beim Tappen durch nen Bach: alles trocken.

*Laufkomfort, Schutz und Griffigkeit* -- einen Bikeschuh mit einem richtigen Wanderstiefel zu vergleichen wäre sicherlich vermessen (immerhin fehlt dem Bikeschuh ein großes Stück Sohle), aber er hat mich sicher durch alle Schiebe- und Tragepassagen gebracht (und das waren nicht wenige heuer *g*) Den Anflug einer Blase an einer Ferse habe ich sofort mit Tape und festerer Schnürung bekämpft und hatte dann keinerlei Probleme mehr.

*Passform:* Trage normal 44, von Gaerne und Sidi aber auch 45, und der 45er vom MT90 passt gut. Schmal erscheint er aber durchaus etwas.

Die *Schnürung* fand ich anfangs etwas lästig, im Laufe der Zeit aber immer genialer. Dadurch, dass ab der vierten Schlaufe der Schnürsenkel geklemmt wird, kann man sich unten etwas mehr Freiheit gönnen, ohne oben auf eine genau angepasste, feste Schnürung zu verzichten. 

Nachteilig ist allenfalls, dass die Rollen mit der Zeit etwas quietschen, und die Senkel durch den Zug auch dünner werden und in den Klemmen nicht mehr so gut halten. Dürfte nicht leicht sein, passende Ersatzsenkel zu kriegen... Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen?

Und zum *Schweiß*: Ich habe darin subjektiv nicht mehr geschwitzt als in meinen ATS. Natürlich ist er warm, für heiße Tagestouren würde ich ihn nicht nehmen, aber für einen AlpenX akzeptiere ich das gerne.

Ach ja, ich habe das Leder sofort nach Kauf kräftig eingewachst, ist mE das beste, was man Nubukleder antun kann, denn auch wenn es dadurch noch mehr nach Bergstiefel aussieht, man braucht sie fast nicht mehr pflegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (13. August 2005)

Also meine Frau hat ihn sich auch kurz vor ihrem ersten Alpenx dieses JAhr 
teuer gekauft.
Anfangs hat sie ihn nach kurzer Zeit ins Begleitfahrzeug geschmissen - er hat ihr sie Füsse abgeschnürt.
Auf ihrem 2. Alpenx 4wochen später gab sie ihm nochmal eine Chance,
hat sich etwas genauer mit der Schnürung beschäftigt, und war
nach zwei weiteren Tagen die einzige, die noch trockene Füsse hatte.

Momentan fährt sie den 3. und ich bin gespannt was sie erzählt.

Ich war bei schlimmsten Wetter in den Alpen, und hätte mir einen wasserdichten Radschuh gewünscht. Mayenfelder Furga 5 Grad, Nebel,null Sicht, Gegenwind Dauerregen und bei jedem Schritt quillt das WAsser aus dem Schuh. Kotz.

Nächstes Jahr den SH-MT90!

gruss
ultraschwer


----------



## Shimanitou (16. August 2005)

Ich habe kürzlich meinen ersten Transalp mit dem MT90 gemacht.

Nicht gefroren, nicht geschwitzt und immer trockene Füße.

Ich hatte zwar so gut wie gar keinen Regen, bin aber mehrmals durch Bäche gefahren, ohne mir gleich feuchte Socken geholt zu haben. Einmal war's doch zu tief, da ist mir etwas Wasser oben rein gelaufen, aber die Füße sind dabei nicht kalt geworden (dank Gore-Tex?).
Die Schiebeorgien am Schrofenpass, Fimbapass und in der Uinaschlucht sind mir dank des Profils und des guten Haltes relativ leicht gefallen.
Am heissen Gardasee bin ich einen ganzen Tag lang ohne Überhitzung mit den Tretern unterwegs gewesen.
Robust sind sie auch noch, man sieht ihnen den Alpencross kaum an.

Ich kann den SH-MT90 nur empfehlen.

Gruss


----------



## Baxx (16. August 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann den SH-MT90 nur empfehlen.



Man man, dieses Forum macht es einem wirklich nicht leicht Geld zu sparen  .


----------



## carmin (16. August 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Man man, dieses Forum macht es einem wirklich nicht leicht Geld zu sparen  .


Wie man's nimmt... Natürlich korreliert Preis nicht unbedingt mit Haltbarkeit, und für den MT90 kann ich noch keine Langzeitaussagen machen, aber ich höre und erlebe auch immer wieder, dass man mit der Fixierung auf Billigprodukte unterm Strich eher mehr ausgibt. Aber wie gesagt, nicht pauschalisierbar.


----------



## clemson (16. August 2005)

kann den schuh bis jetzt auch nur empfehlen,

war am wochenende bei schönem regen mit im im  wetterstein unterwegs.

wasserdicht ist er....was oben reinläuft bleibt drinnen.....  

luafen ist mit ihm auch kein problem auch auf steinigen gebirgswegen...super grip und sicher halt für einen radschuh,meine füße zumindest

also bis jetzt ein  top schuh...

mal schaun wie er denn alpenx mitmacht dann gibts wieder ein statement

mit regenhose drüber ist er  dicht.....nur darf halt nix on oben rein rinnen.


----------



## checkb (31. August 2005)

Wollte kurz mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Der beste und stabilste Tourenschuh den ich je hatte. Habe die neuen Treter bei übelsten Wetter zu Fuss und beim Biken durch den tiefsten Dreck geschleppt und kann nur sagen für mich>>> PERFEKT.   

Danke für die vielen Beiträge die mich zum Kauf angestiftet haben.  

Gruss checkb

PS: HAbe meine bei Bike-Components für 119,00 Euro gekauft.


----------



## Chris81277 (3. Oktober 2005)

Auch ich möchte hinzufügen dass der Schuh absolut genial ist. Die Anschaffung wurde hinsichtlich eines AlpenX im Juli getätigt und wurde kein bißchen bereut. Er gibt einen guten Halt, auf Trage- bzw. Schiebepassagen ein unerläßliches Feature und ist tatsächlich dicht!!!!! auch nach dem dritten Tag mit Dauerregen. Der perfekte Schuh für Mehrtagestouren, ein Allrounder eben.


----------



## langlang (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ist der Schuh eurer Meinung nach als Winterschuh, mit entsprechenden Socken, geeignet oder sollte man dann lieber auf einen speziellen Winterschuh ausweichen.
Ich bin an den Füßen, speziell im zehenbereich, leider sehr kälteempfindlich.   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Chris81277 (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin ebenfalls sehr empfindlich und kann zu Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt noch keine Aussage hinsichtlich des "Verhaltens" der Schuhe machen. Allerdings kann ich anmerken, dass sie bei Temperaturen um die 10°Grad ein angenehmes Gefühl vermitteln. Sollte es noch kälter werden, ziehe ich einfach meine Seal Skinz an, das sollte reichen. Dicht ist der Schuh allemal, also schützt er auch gegen Schnee. Ordentlich gewachst bzw. imprägniert und der SH MT 90 ist für bestimmt lange Zeit ein sorgloser Begleiter, auch im Winter. Von unten ist der Schuh auch absolut dicht, die Cleats sind an einer von der Innensohle separaten Schuhplatte verschraubt.


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2005)

Sonntag: 14°C, trocken, MTB-Rennschuhe (auf RR): kalte Füße
Montag: 10°C, Niesel, SH MT 90 (auf MTB): mollig warme Füße!
ich vermute, dass ich meine Scott-Winterschuhe dieses Jahr nicht mehr benutzen werde und stattdessen auch auf dem RR die "Wanderstiefel" tragen werde.
Kältebericht folgt!

Übrigens war der Schuh der erste, den ich mir nicht nach einer langen AlpenX-Etappe vom Fuß reißen wollte sondern den ich auch abends noch gerne angezogen habe um ins Städtchen zu geh'n. Vor allem genial: er ist trocken!!! Letztes Jahr musste ich zweimal abends zum Essen in nasse Schuhe steigen, echt ätzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan-S (5. Oktober 2005)

Auch ich überlege mir einen wasserdichten Schuh zu kaufen. Ich frage mich aber noch folgendes: Wenn es richtig regnet, fließt das Wasser an der Hose entlang in den Schuh. Das ist auch bei einem wasserfesten Schuh unangenehm. Damit das nicht passiert, braucht man Überzieher, Gamaschen, oder wie auch immer die Dinger heißen -habe ich auch schon in den Bergen benutzt- Wo liegt nun der Vorteil eines wasserdichten Schuhes, wenn ich bei starkem Regen eh die Überzieher dabei haben muss? 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## yedi (5. Oktober 2005)

Hello

Mit welchen Mittelchen imprägniert ihr den Shuh ?

Thanks Gerald


----------



## langlang (5. Oktober 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag: 14°C, trocken, MTB-Rennschuhe (auf RR): kalte Füße
> Montag: 10°C, Niesel, SH MT 90 (auf MTB): mollig warme Füße!
> ich vermute, dass ich meine Scott-Winterschuhe dieses Jahr nicht mehr benutzen werde und stattdessen auch auf dem RR die "Wanderstiefel" tragen werde.
> Kältebericht folgt!
> ...



Super, danke für den Bericht,   

 bin schon auf die Kälteinfo gespannt. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## clemson (5. Oktober 2005)

7bürger schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich überlege mir einen wasserdichten Schuh zu kaufen. Ich frage mich aber noch folgendes: Wenn es richtig regnet, fließt das Wasser an der Hose entlang in den Schuh. Das ist auch bei einem wasserfesten Schuh unangenehm. Damit das nicht passiert, braucht man Überzieher, Gamaschen, oder wie auch immer die Dinger heißen -habe ich auch schon in den Bergen benutzt- Wo liegt nun der Vorteil eines wasserdichten Schuhes, wenn ich bei starkem Regen eh die Überzieher dabei haben muss?
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Meine Regenhose geht über den Schuh, daher läuft nix rein wenn ich die Regenhose an habe......

weiterer Vorteile trocken durch Pfützen durch, Bachquerungen etc.....


ansonsten dauert es bis der schuh vollläuft...natürlich, nach 2 Stunden regenfahrt, stromend, bergauf in kurzer Hose war er von oben vollgelaufen,
aber das wird sich nicht verhindern lassen


----------



## Chris81277 (5. Oktober 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Regenhose geht über den Schuh, daher läuft nix rein wenn ich die Regenhose an habe......
> 
> weiterer Vorteile trocken durch Pfützen durch, Bachquerungen etc.....
> 
> ...



Genau


----------



## Stefan-S (5. Oktober 2005)

Bei mir geht die Hose nicht über die Schuhe. Aber folgendes ging mir durch den Kopf: Ein schlauchförmiges, wasserfestes Teil -ähnlich wie Kniewärmer- sollte entsprechend enganliegend sein, das den Übergang zwischen Hose und Schuh bedeckt. Somit braucht man die ungeschickten, kaputtbaren Überzieher nicht und es läuft kein Wasser in die Schuhe. Gibt es sowas schon? Könnte man eigentlich auch selber basteln. 

Ich glaube ich rufe gleich mal beim Patentamt an


----------



## hotzemott (5. Oktober 2005)

7bürger schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schlauchförmiges, wasserfestes Teil -ähnlich wie Kniewärmer- sollte entsprechend enganliegend sein, das den Übergang zwischen Hose und Schuh bedeckt.
> Ich glaube ich rufe gleich mal beim Patentamt an


Im Bergsport gibt es Kurzgamaschen aus beschichtetem Nylon, die eigentlich genau so aussehen. Das ist ein kurzer Schlauch mit elastischen Zügen in den Enden, 10-15 cm lang und mit einem teilbaren RV zu öffnen. In Goretex/atmungsaktiv hab ichs noch nicht gesehen, aber ansonsten könnte das für diese Zwecke funktionieren.

Hotzemott


----------



## Stefan-S (6. Oktober 2005)

Hört sich gut an. 

Danke und Gruß!
Stefan


----------



## eHarzer (11. Oktober 2005)

ich hab meinen neuen MT 90 auch am Wochenende bekommen,
der Schuh macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, hab ihn eine Nr.
größer bestellt und das war auch gut so, der Preis 51,00 Euro  
bei Ebay.
Heute wird er einem Praxistest unterzogen und ein Fazit folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen warum man die Lasche/Zunge teilen kann?? (beide Teile sind mittels Klett verbunden)

Danke
Varadero


----------



## carmin (30. Oktober 2005)

Womöglich nur zwecks schnellerer Trocknung. Sonst kann ich mir auch nix vorstellen.


----------



## Tifftoff (1. November 2005)

Ich habe die Schuhe zwar nicht, kann aber sagen, dass die VIBRAM-Sohle sehr für den Schuh spricht. Sehr haltbar bei mehreren meiner Wanderschuhe. Ich denk, ich kauf die mir auch.


----------



## Tifftoff (1. November 2005)

Bei  www.bike-discount.de gibt es ihn leider nicht mehr fÃ¼r 119 â¬. Hat jemand einen Tip, wo man ihn billig herbekommt?


----------



## sideshowbob (1. November 2005)

also ich hab meine von ebay für 70,- incl. versand.

aber mal was anderes...

im internet (auch shimano hp) sind die sh-mt 90 immer so abgebildet:






aber meine sehen so aus:






wie sehen eure denn aus? 
und warum weichen meine schuhe von der abbildung ab?

vom tragen her kann ich nur sagen sie sind ziemlich bequem wenn auch etwas locker an der ferse. aber das habe ich schon öfter hier gelesen.
und warm sind sie! im herbst jetzt sehr schön aber ob ich das bei 30°C auch mag werd ich nächsten sommer sehen ...


----------



## carmin (1. November 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> wie sehen eure denn aus?
> und warum weichen meine schuhe von der abbildung ab?


Hast Angst, dass man Dir nen Fake verkauft hat... 

Nee, meine sehn aus wie Deine, nur nicht so sauber (siehe Abb in #42). Kommt halt ab und an vor, dass Fotos von Vorserienmodellen kursieren, die dann für die Serie nochmal im einen oder anderen Detail verbessert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (7. November 2005)

So, endlich bin ich auch in der "SH-MT 90"-Familie!  Nach anfänglichen Problemen, die SPD Cleats (Xpedo) zu montieren (Schrauben zu kurz), habe ich jetzt die ersten Touren mit den Schuhen hinter mir. Und bisher bin ich doch sehr zufrieden und kann die bisherigen Eindrücke hier bestätigen. Der Schuh lässt sich dank der Rollerschnürung gut fixieren, nur an der Ferse könnte er wirklich etwas enger sein. Ich denke dass dort Fuß am ehesten auskühlen wird. Der Halt ist durch die höhere Form aber dennoch gegeben. Im Vergleich zu "normalen", also flacheren Schuhen irritiert der höhere Schnitt zunächst etwas, da sich der Fuß nicht mehr ganz so frei um den Knöchel drehen lässt. Ausserdem ist der Cleats etwas weiter vom Fuß entfernt, jedenfalls muss ich die Sattelstütze mal ein paar Millimeter höher stellen  . Das Fußklima in den Shimanos ist aber bisher sehr angenehm, jedenfalls bei Temperaturen um die 5 bis 15°C. So bin ich optimistisch dass der Winter mit etwas dickeren Socken endlich mal auch an den Füßen angenehm werden wird  .


----------



## supasini (20. November 2005)

so, erster "Winter"-Test: gestern 3 1/2 Stunden bei 3 -> 1°C unterwegs gewesen - und ich bin enttäuscht! Die Kältebrücke Cleat schlägt genaus brutal zu wie bei allen anderen Schuhen, die ich im Winter schon getestet habe (SH-M 58, Scott Winterschuh). bis 8°C war's sehr angenehm, drunter ist offensichtlich die Entscheidung zu treffen Klickis und kalte Füße oder Plattform und Wanderschuhe und warme Füsse. Schade, hatte so gehofft...


----------



## checkb (20. November 2005)

supasini

Heute Regen, Matsch, richtiges Sauwetter, Warme Füsse, Temperatur 0 - 5 Grad ich bin begeistert. Die Schuhe sehen wieder aus wie Sau, die Füsse sind trocken und warm.

checkb


----------



## supasini (21. November 2005)

wie lange unterwegs?
welche Socken?
welche Innensohlen?


----------



## checkb (21. November 2005)

supasini

Bin um 05:00 Uhr raus und um 17:00 Uhr wieder rein. Bikezeit ca. 5 Std. dazu noch ca. 20 km zu Fuss durch Schlamm und Modderpampe. ( auch ein toller Wanderschuh, trotz steifer Sohle ) Als Socken benutze ich SealSkinz. Die Sohle ist Standard Shimano. Solltest Du damit nicht klar kommen, probier doch mal den Nortwave Celsius aus, den hat meine Freundin und der ist garantiert richtig warm. 

Gruss checkb


----------



## varadero (23. November 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen warum man die Lasche/Zunge teilen kann?? (beide Teile sind mittels Klett verbunden)
> 
> ...



Und warum die Zunge teilbar ist kann wirklich niemand sagen?


----------



## checkb (23. November 2005)

> Und warum die Zunge teilbar ist kann wirklich niemand sagen?



zum schmuggeln.


----------



## Makke (23. November 2005)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann glaube ich, das die Teile was taugen sollten.

137,95  bei Bike24.de 

Bei richtigem Schmuddelwetter packe ich mir immer noch ein paar Gamaschen über, die halten dann wirklich den oberen Teil der Füße trocken und halbwegs warm: (nutze die Teile sonst zum Wandern im Winter und anderen kaltnassen Jahreszeiten)


----------



## Baxx (24. November 2005)

Alleswirdgut schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann glaube ich, das die Teile was taugen sollten.
> 
> 137,95  bei Bike24.de



Jep, da habe ich sie auch her. Hier passt sogar "support your local dealer"  . Bisher bin ich immer noch zufrieden mit den Schuhen und kann auch keine Kältebrücke feststellen. Eventuell spüre ich die ja wenn's irgendwann mal kalt wird  .


----------



## Jack22001 (24. November 2005)

hi,

war auch am überlegen - hab aber leider erstmal ne "kleinere Reparatur" beim Rad anstehen (Schaltauge rausgerissen).

zum Thema:

hier gitbs die Schuhe für 129.95 EUR!!

http://www.fahrradfux.de/product_info.php?products_id=37

cya stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (28. November 2005)

Am WE erste Fahrt mit den neuen MT 90.
Bei 0 - 2 Grad knapp 3 Stunden gefahren (eher gemächlich). Drunter dicke Schurwoll-Socken.
Füße nicht kalt, könnten aber auch noch wärmer sein. Werde mal Thermo-Sohlen oder Alufolie probieren.
Für meine Crank Brother Pedale musste ich die Kunsstoff-Zwischenlegplätchen für die Cleats verwenden, sonst hätte ich nicht einklicken können.
Paßform ist für mich ok (Schuhgröße normal 43.5, gekauft 45).


----------



## Baxx (28. November 2005)

mir schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell spüre ich die ja wenn's irgendwann mal kalt wird  .



Am WE konnte ich die Schuhe endlich mal im Gelände testen. Rahmenbedingungen: 3 Std. Tour, etwas unter 0 °C, trocken von oben, matschig/eisig von unten, wenig Wind. Das Resultat ist nicht so ganz eindeutig. Alles in allem hat sich der Schuh um einiges besser geschlagen als meine Standard-Schuhe (Shimano 30irgendwas). Allerdings war mir stellenweise, vor allem beim Rumlaufen im Schneematsch, im Vorderfußbereich kalt. Ich kann nicht definitiv sagen ob das die angesprochene Kältebrücke ist, ich vermute es aber. Beim Fahren fiel mir das nicht auf, aber beim Stehen hat der Cleat ja direkten Kontakt zum kalten Boden. Ein anderer Grund könnte darin liegen, dass der Schuh (bei mir) in dem Bereich eher etwas weiter ist. Weitere Erkenntnisse folgen sicherlich mit den nächsten Touren.


----------



## souldriver (5. Dezember 2005)

souldriver schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE erste Fahrt mit den neuen MT 90.
> Bei 0 - 2 Grad knapp 3 Stunden gefahren (eher gemächlich). Drunter dicke Schurwoll-Socken.
> Füße nicht kalt, könnten aber auch noch wärmer sein. Werde mal Thermo-Sohlen oder Alufolie probieren.
> Für meine Crank Brother Pedale musste ich die Kunsstoff-Zwischenlegplätchen für die Cleats verwenden, sonst hätte ich nicht einklicken können.
> Paßform ist für mich ok (Schuhgröße normal 43.5, gekauft 45).


Diesmal bei -1 Grad für gut 3 Stunden mit den selben Socken unterwegs gewesen. Schuhe etwas lockerer gebunden. Füße dadurch etwas wärmer aber Thermosohlen stehen weiterhin auf dem Wunschzettel.


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2005)

So hab heute mal eine ausgiebige Tour gemacht, ca. 2,5h bei Temperaturen um die -1°C - +3°C ... in Kombination mit den Aldi Wandersocken gab es nichts an diesem Schuh zu meckern ...
Vielleicht hat aber auch der 2cm Schlammfilm auf mir und dem Bike noch zusätzlich isoliert. 
Man muß sich lediglich an das etwas lockere Gefühl im Fersenbereich gewöhnen ... ansosten würde ich sagen: Teurer Schuh, der aber zum treuen Begleiter wird!


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2005)

Eigentlich könnten wir unsere gesammelten Erfahrungen im Biketest ablegen...


----------



## Makke (19. Dezember 2005)

da hast Du recht ...


----------



## w3rd (2. Januar 2006)

Jack22001 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> war auch am überlegen - hab aber leider erstmal ne "kleinere Reparatur" beim Rad anstehen (Schaltauge rausgerissen).
> 
> ...


Das Foto ist aber ein anderes als in anderen Shops. So ein Paar hat hier schon jmd bei Ebay für 70,- gekauft und sich gewundert. Ob sie schlechter sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## w3rd (2. Januar 2006)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum die Zunge teilbar ist kann wirklich niemand sagen?



Damit man den oberen Teil über den Schuh ziehen kann schätz ich mal... besserer Spritzwasserschutz


----------



## Baxx (3. Januar 2006)

w3rd schrieb:
			
		

> Damit man den oberen Teil über den Schuh ziehen kann schätz ich mal... besserer Spritzwasserschutz



Da kommt die Lasche aber mit den oberen Oesen ins Gehege. Bei mir jedenfalls klappt die Idee nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2006)

Noch mal was von mir zu dem Schuh.
Ich habe jetzt einige Touren mit dem Schuh hinter mir und alle bei Temperaturn um den Gefrierpunkt. 
Dabei ist mir was aufgefallen. Das "Wohlfühlen" in den Schuhen hängt von min. zwei Komponenten ab:
- die Wahl der Socken! habe mehrere Kombinationen versucht. Nur hab ich mir nicht gemerkt, welche Socken nichts taugen ... das werd ich in den nächsten tagen noch mal protokollieren.  aber die Wandersocken von Aldi (letztes Jahr) sind sehr gut!
- die Art der Schnürung! Unten etwas lockerer und oben fester!


----------



## emzeh10 (16. Januar 2006)

Habe die Schuhe(neu) vor 11 Tagen für 116,- Euro in Ebay ersteigert. Dazu ein paar Thermosohlen vom aldi für 4,99 Euro und ein paar Socken von Ullfrotte. 3 Fahrten, allesamt zwischen 0 und - 5 Grad so um die 1 bis 2 Stunden. Schuhe halten prima warm, im Gegensatz zu alleswirdgut hab ich die Boots unten fester und oben leichter (wegen des hohen Spanns) geschnürt gehabt.


----------



## sideshowbob (16. Januar 2006)

so ich habe jetzt auch die ersten beiden ausfahrten am we hinter mir. 
am samstag hatte es -5° und ich war 1:10 unterwegs. 
als socken hatte ich bike-wintersocken von cannondale an. 
füße waren am ende der tour gerade noch so warm aber ich denke an den zehen kann mann über bessere socken noch was machen.
trotzdem  für den preis! (80,- bei ebay neu!)


----------



## w3rd (16. Januar 2006)

welche von diesen beiden bekommt man denn so günstig bei ebay? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2250346&postcount=66


----------



## emzeh10 (16. Januar 2006)

...also bei mir waren bzw. sind es die unten abgebildeten.


----------



## sideshowbob (16. Januar 2006)

bei mir auch die unteren... und ich kenne niemanden, der die oberen wirklich besitzt! diese schuhe geistern nur auf allen homepages herum bzw. kommen von der shimano-hp!

canyon z.b. haben aber in ihrem katalog auch die unteren abgebildet siehe http://www.canyon.com/bekleidung/artikel.html?ac=211


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (16. Januar 2006)

Ok ich habs jetzt. Im Radtouren Magazin Februar März 05 wurde der Schuh getestet. Dort wird geschrieben, daß der Schuh mit den zwei silbernen Ösen oben die ältere Version ist. Diese Schuhe wurden nicht gebunden, sondern mit einem System auf der Zunge befestigt. Naja auf jeden Fall sind die Fotos in den Shops veraltet.


----------



## w3rd (26. Januar 2006)

w3rd schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ich habs jetzt. Im Radtouren Magazin Februar März 05 wurde der Schuh getestet. Dort wird geschrieben, daß der Schuh mit den zwei silbernen Ösen oben die ältere Version ist. Diese Schuhe wurden nicht gebunden, sondern mit einem System auf der Zunge befestigt. Naja auf jeden Fall sind die Fotos in den Shops veraltet.



So wie oben beschrieben hatte ich das am Telefon verstanden. Korrekt ist es so: 
in dem Magazin ist ein foto wie in den ganzen shops und im Test ist die Rede von Problemen mit den Rollösen. Die gingen damals wohl noch bis oben. Also wird der Schuh jetzt die Überarbeitete Version sein.


----------



## chainman (14. März 2006)

hallo

also rein optisch bin ich auch voll von den schuhen überzeugt und will mir die auch zulgen.

nun wollte ich frag wie die im hochsommer so sind ??
kann man die tragen bei +20 grad und mehr ??

habt ihr irgend ein typ für gute socken die man in den schuhen tragen kann, also im sommer ?? zb füßlinge.. etc. oder ist das egal.

dankschö..
chainman


----------



## rasinini (14. März 2006)

chainman schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> also rein optisch bin ich auch voll von den schuhen überzeugt und will mir die auch zulgen.
> 
> ...


Mach das.
Bis +25°C sind bei mir überhaupt kein Problem. Ich trage coolmax Socken.
Gruß
rasinini


----------



## Biking_Flow (14. März 2006)

Bin zufällig wieder über diesen Thread gestolpert, und wollte hier eignetlich schon Ende letzten Sommers meine Erfahrungen mit dem SH-MT90 kundtun, den ich seit Anfang Juli 2005 besitze.

Also gleich vorweg, insgesamt war ich von den Tretern wirklich sehr angetan! Anfangs habe ich mich nicht so richtig wohl gefühlt, da im Bereich der Ferse etwas Schlupf gegeben war, doch mit einem in dem Bereich etwas dickeren Socken konnte ich das in den Griff bekommen. 
Trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts stört der Schuh beim Treten kein bißchen und sitzt sowohl in Druck- als auch Zugphase sehr gut (wobei ich nicht den perfekt runden Tritt habe!) 
Vor allem aber möchte ich die Laufeigenschaften hervozuheben, was ich vor allem dehalb sagen kann, da ich im September mit den Tretern neben einer mehrtägigen Biketour mit oftmals ein- bis maximal dreistündigen Schiebepassagen noch eine zweitägige Bike+Hiketour unternommen habe, und dabei mit diesem Schuh auf einen 3000er-Gipfel und noch dazu über einen einstündigen Klettersteig geklettert bin. Das einzige was mich dabei etwas gestört hat, waren die Cleats, die zwar sehr gut, aber nicht perfekt versenkt sind: wenn man auf einem etwas gerundeten Stein ungünstig abrollt, setzen die Cleats auf, was man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte. Aber das liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache, und ansonten sitzt der Schuh beim Gehen wie angegossen, die Sohle hat auf allen Untergründen guten Grip. Und auch die Goretexmembran habe ich schätzen gelernt, zumindest während zweistündigen Regens ist mein Fuß trocken geblieben, und ich hatte aber trotzdem auch bei 30° nie ein unangenehmes Hitzegefühl in den Schuhen (normale Wärmeentwicklung halt, wie bei einem Bergschuh nie zu vermeiden). Ich würd aber jedem Empfehlen nicht allzu dünne Bikesocken, sondern eher normale Treckingsocken anzuziehen, dann sitzt der Schuh besser.

Insgesamt jedenfalls    für diesen Treter, meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Schuhe, um damit schöne Biketouren in den Alpen zu unternehmen, wo auch ein fester Tritt per pedes gefragt ist.


----------



## Cigarman (28. Mai 2006)

An alle die den MT58 und MT90 haben. Sind die Größen ident. Wenn mit z.B.: der MT58 in Größe 44 passt, ist es auch beim MT90 so?

Danke


----------



## Shimanitou (29. Mai 2006)

Cigarman schrieb:
			
		

> An alle die den MT58 und MT90 haben. Sind die Größen ident. Wenn mit z.B.: der MT58 in Größe 44 passt, ist es auch beim MT90 so?
> 
> Danke



Meine MT058 passen mir mit dünnen Socken sehr gut.
Den MT90 habe ich mir eine Nr. größer bestellt, weil ich ihn u. a. auch mit etwas dickeren Wandersocken tragen wollte. Das funktioniert auch, wäre aber wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig gewesen. Ich würde jetzt vermutlich eher die gleiche Größe bestellen wie beim MT058.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cigarman (29. Mai 2006)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Meine MT058 passen mir mit dünnen Socken sehr gut.
> Den MT90 habe ich mir eine Nr. größer bestellt, weil ich ihn u. a. auch mit etwas dickeren Wandersocken tragen wollte. Das funktioniert auch, wäre aber wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig gewesen. Ich würde jetzt vermutlich eher die gleiche Größe bestellen wie beim MT058.
> 
> Viele Grüße




Danke !

LG CM


----------



## AleXR6 (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine ganz andere Frage (hoffentlich nicht zu blöd): An meinem Canyon ES9 hab ich die Shimano PD-M 545 Pedalen (Klick+Käfig). Kann ich die SH-MT 90 Schuhe auch ausgeklickt fahren, wenn das Gelände mal etwas schwieriger wird oder muss ich immer eingeklickt bleiben?

Alexander


----------



## carmin (12. Juli 2006)

Habe zwar keine 545 (sondern Time Z), aber auf jedem Pedal, das man auch mit normalen Schuhen nutzen kann, sollte man auch uneingeklickt mit den MT 90 stehen können. Den guten Halt wie eingeklickt oder auf Plattforms darfst freilich nicht erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir besagten SChuh nach Anprobe im Shop auch zugelegt....da schien er gut zu passen.

Leider klappt es beim Fahren nicht so toll, da ich nach einihger Zeit ein Kribbeln in den äußeren (kleinen) Zehen bekomme.....mit der Schnürung bekomme ich das auch nicht in den Griff...liegt am Schuh.
Der Schuh scheint also für mich vorne etwas zu eng zu sein bei längeren Fahrten..

Frage: Gibt er seitlich mit der Zeit etwas nach bzw. leiert aus, oder kann man das irgendwie beschleunigen?

Umtauschen geht nach Gebrauch ja nicht mehr und bei Ebay würde ich auch Verlust machen.  

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir besagten SChuh nach Anprobe im Shop auch zugelegt....da schien er gut zu passen.
> 
> ...


 
Mhm, könnte es sein, dass Du die Anprobe bei einem morgentlichen Kauf mit zu dünnen Socken gemacht hast? Dies ist mir zumindest vor einigen Jahren passiert. Durch das Pedalieren und das meist feuchte Klima in den Schuhen schwellen die Füsse leicht an. Das führt dann gerade bei den kleinen Zehen außen und bei den großen Zehen vorne zu Platzproblemen.

Vielleicht kann Dir ein Schuster die Schuhe leicht weiten. Problem ist nur die innenliegend verklebte GORETEX-Schicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob dieses Gewebe dehnbar ist, ohne dabei ihre Wasserdichtigkeit zu verlieren.

VG Martin


----------



## Baxx (14. Juli 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar keine 545 (sondern Time Z), aber auf jedem Pedal, das man auch mit normalen Schuhen nutzen kann, sollte man auch uneingeklickt mit den MT 90 stehen können. Den guten Halt wie eingeklickt oder auf Plattforms darfst freilich nicht erwarten.



Die 545er kannst du aber nicht mit Time Z vergleichen, die Shimanos sind deutlich glatter und haben keine Pins wie die Time.


----------



## Fatal Error (18. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, könnte es sein, dass Du die Anprobe bei einem morgentlichen Kauf mit zu dünnen Socken gemacht hast? Dies ist mir zumindest vor einigen Jahren passiert. Durch das Pedalieren und das meist feuchte Klima in den Schuhen schwellen die Füsse leicht an. Das führt dann gerade bei den kleinen Zehen außen und bei den großen Zehen vorne zu Platzproblemen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann Dir ein Schuster die Schuhe leicht weiten. Problem ist nur die innenliegend verklebte GORETEX-Schicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob dieses Gewebe dehnbar ist, ohne dabei ihre Wasserdichtigkeit zu verlieren.
> 
> VG Martin


Habe Sie Abends nach einem Arbeitstag anprobiert, deshalb sollten Füße schon leicht geschwolen sein.

Werde mal einen Schuster aufsuchen und mal nachfragen.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## ossatuyu (23. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich wollte mir ein Paar SH MT 90 zulegen, bisher günstigstes Angebot ist 129,90 Euroen plus 5 Euro Versand bei www.Fahrradfux.de. Gibt es den zur Zeit noch irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## ossatuyu (23. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich wollte mir ein Paar SH MT 90 zulegen, bisher günstigstes Angebot ist 129,90 Euroen plus 5 Euro Versand bei www.Fahrradfux.de. Gibt es den zur Zeit noch irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## MTB_Armin (9. August 2006)

Hi SH-MT 90 Fahrer,

hoffe hier antwortet nochjemand.

Wie war denn nun die Erfahrung mit dem SH-MT 90?
Speziell interessiert mich, ob die Naht an der Achillessehne sich bemerkbnar gemacht hat.
Bei meiner Anprobe hat ich das Gefühl daß es beim Laufen in den Berpfaden  reiben wird.

Gruss


----------



## carmin (9. August 2006)

MTB_Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war denn nun die Erfahrung mit dem SH-MT 90?


Auch nach dem zweiten AX mit ihnen: ausgesprochen angenehm. Ein Schnürsenkel löst sich zwar etwas auf, und die Rollen quietschen etwas, aber sonst keinerlei Probleme...

Die Naht an der Achillessehne hatte ich bislang gar nicht bemerkt  Muss aber nichts heißen für Dich. Vielleicht hast Du eine besondere Fußform, ein zufällig schlecht verarbeitetes Exemplar erwischt, oder auch einfach zu dünne Socken verwendet? (Dickere sind sowieso besser.) Jedenfalls ist zu empfehlen, AlpenX-Material vor dem Einsatz unter möglichst realen Bedingungen zu testen.


----------



## rasinini (9. August 2006)

MTB_Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi SH-MT 90 Fahrer,
> 
> hoffe hier antwortet nochjemand.
> 
> ...


Auch ich bin nach meinem zweiten Alpencross mit dem MT90 immer noch voll von dem Schuh überzeugt. Bei mir reibt nix.
Und so wie die Treter momentan aussehen, halten die auch noch einen dritten und einen vierten und ..... AX aus.

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Armin (10. August 2006)

Rasinini & Carmin,

danke für Euer Feedback.
Da werd' ich dann wohl mal losziehen und nen zweiten intensiveren Berührungsversuch mit Tretern machen.

Ich gehe mal davnon aus, dass der Schuh auch mit Look Cleats problemlos funktioniert.
Oder hat jemand da Befürchtungen?

Gruss
Armin


----------



## HittiSan (11. August 2006)

Der Schuh interessiert mich. Interessanter Thread. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Astaroth (12. August 2006)

Servus,
habe meinen Schuhe heute auch von "Bike-Discount.de" erhalten aber leider ist mir der Schuh eine Nr. zu klein. Muss in dann am Montag gleich zurück senden damit ich die richtige Grösse noch am Ende dieser Woche erhalte.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## clemson (13. August 2006)

also meine geben nach knapp einem jahr den geist auf  

Sohle löst sich um die cleats ab und stellenweise eingerissen....da hätte ich mir von dem schuh mehr erwartet....aber ansonsten wohl leider der einzge schuh fürs alpiner gelände.....

mal schaun wie lang er mit kleber hält


----------



## chris123 (13. Oktober 2007)

so, grabe den thread mal wieder aus.

bin auch auf der suche nach einem warmen stabilen schuh. werde wohl die meiste zeit jedoch ohne klickpedalen und plattformpedlane unterwegs sein.
sind die schuhe dafür auch gut geeignet? oder dann doch lieber wanderschuhe? die sohle ist ja bei den shimanos doch steifeer als bei wanderschuen oder?


----------



## AleXR6 (14. Oktober 2007)

Die steifere Sohle spricht natürlich für die Bike-Schuhe, allerdings sind auch Wanderschuhe auf Touren problemlos fahrbar. Bedenken solltest Du, dass die Schuhe bei jeder Umdrehung Kontakt mit den Kurbeln bekommen. Da Wanderschuhe meist keinen Gleitschutz an diesen Stellen haben, ist Verschleiss nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wäre schade bei guten Wanderstiefeln.

Habe meine Schuhe bei bike-components.de für 129 EUR gekauft. Die empfehlen, eine Nr. grösser zu kaufen, was ich bestätigen kann.

Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumbo_II (18. November 2007)

Hi MT90-Fahrer(innen),

wie bzw. mit welchem Mittel pflegt Ihr denn die guten Stiefelchen.
Das Obermaterial ist ja, glaube ich, Nubuk-Leder, und da gibt es wohl so "komische" Pflege-Sprays.

Am Liebsten würde ich die Schuhe aber mit so einem dicken-fetten Leder-Fett einschmieren!?

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen?

Anonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass die Schuhe bisher absolut wasserdicht sind, und vielleicht demnächst ein bißchen Reinigung/Pflege gebrauchen könnten.

Ciao

Jumbo_II


----------



## Horstelix (19. November 2007)

Servus,

ich hab die Schuhe mit dem "nano-Spray" von Roland behandelt. Damit zieht Dreck und Feuchtigkeit nicht ins Oberleder, sondern bleibt außen drauf.

Nach der Tour trocknen lassen und den Dreck einfach abbürsten. Von Zeit zu Zeit die Imprägnierung wieder auffrischen, fertig.

Die Optik ist mir nicht so arg wichtig. Meinen Bikeschuhen darf man schon ansehen, daß sie auch "artgerecht" benutzt werden.


----------



## host (19. November 2007)

Hallo,
also ich benutze zur Pflege 
Grangers G-Wax erhältlich z.B. bei Globetrotter. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## carmin (19. November 2007)

Auch Lederwachs, keine Gnade.


----------



## supasini (29. November 2007)

jedes Wachse geht, nur die Nubuk-Optik leidet dann. (was mir egal ist)
Auf Plattform-Pedalen wie den DX von Shimpanso funktionieren die Schuhe auch gut, allerdings leidet die Sohle (die von Wanderschuhen natürlich auch!)
Ich hab mir den Shimano FR-Schuh MP-90 gekauft - und der ist leider keine Alternative im Winter. Indoor zwar superwarm, aber leider hat er im Leder Perforationen, die deulichen Lufteitritt zulassen. Schade. Dachte, dass das die Winteralternative ist (statt der Kältebrücke "Pedalcleats")

edith: ACHTUNG, VERWECKSLUNGSGEFAHR!!!
der eigentlich in diesem Fred gemeinte Schuh MT 90 ist ein anderer als der MP 90! (ich habe beide und sie in diesem Beitrag verglichen!)
Der MT 90 ist mit der Eoinschränkung der Kältebrücke Cleat natürlich weiterhin für den Winter geeignet, der MP eher weniger...


----------



## kjh (29. November 2007)

Das mit dem Winter ist natürlich blöde, ich hatte mir ihn eigentlich auch für Eis und Schnee gekauft, aber so kalt war's hier noch nicht.

Es gibt ihn übrigens noch als Auslaufmodell für 100 Euro bei www.hibike.de und www.bike-discount.de. 2008 erscheint wohl ein leicht geändertes Nachfolgemodell.


----------



## rasumichin (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich muß auch mal diesen thread ausgraben, was man hier so zum schuh liest klingt ja alles mal nicht schlecht, abgesehen vom nicht gerade günstigen preis. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich einen Schuh brauche der zum Wandern geeignet ist, nicht für kurze strecken, sondern ich will im Februar ca. 300km durch Spanien wandern

ansich bin ich kein großerer wanderer sondern fühl mich auf 2 Rädern wohler, nur konnte ich meine freundin leider nicht zur radreise nach spanien überreden. Deshalb will ich kein Geld für Wanderschuhe ausgeben die ich dann nur einmal benütze. 

Mich würde interessieren, wie sehr der Schuh wandertauglich ist, solange ich die Cleats nicht montiert habe, wenn das gut geht, würd ich ihm mir kaufen, erstmal wandern ghehen dann die cleats montieren und ihn zum biken benutzen, ich will aber keine 150 (billiger hab ich ihn in wien nicht gefunden und online schuhe bestellen ist mir nicht ganz geheuer) ausgeben und dann feststellen dass er entweder nicht gut "geht" oder die doch lange wanderstrecke nicht überlebt.

Also 
ist der Schuh was für meine Pläne, gibts andere geeignete, oder soll ich doch lieber 2 par schuhe nehmen, eins zum wandern, eins zum biken??


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2009)

Schwierige Frage... Gehen tut das bestimmt, mit dem MT-90 kann man einigermaßen laufen, nur ob gleich 300 km so gut sind für ihn, weiß ich nicht.  Auch ich wandere fast nie und hab trotzdem Wanderstiefel, die sind jetzt im Winter auf Plattformpedalen eine prima Maßnahme gegen kalte Füße


----------



## rasumichin (1. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Schwierige Frage... Gehen tut das bestimmt, mit dem MT-90 kann man einigermaßen laufen, nur ob gleich 300 km so gut sind für ihn, weiß ich nicht.  Auch ich wandere fast nie und hab trotzdem Wanderstiefel, die sind jetzt im Winter auf Plattformpedalen eine prima Maßnahme gegen kalte Füße



wär ich nicht chronisch pleite wären wanderstiefel und bike schuhe kein problem, aber der urlaub wird eh schon teuer genug, da muß ich ein bisschen sparen


----------



## Tifftoff (1. Januar 2009)

Wo willst Du denn mit den Shimanos in Spanien wandern? Auf dem Camino nach Santiago?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (2. Januar 2009)

nein, wird keine pilgerreise, ich will mir die Küste zwischen Barcelona und Valencia anschaun, also je nach wanderlust entweder die ganze strecke zu fuß gehen oder teile per pedes und teile mit der bahn.


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Januar 2009)

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen dem Shimano MT-90L Radschuh und einem normalem Wanderschuh ist die Sohle. Diese ist bei dem Shimano steif, wie bei jedem Radschuh.Damit man trotzdem laufen kann, ist die Sohlenunterseite rund.

Ob man damit lÃ¤ngere Touren sinnvoll laufen kann, weiÃ ich nicht. Die Schuhe machen das sicher mit, immerhin haben die eine Vibram Sohle.

Aber macht es denn Sinn diese Shimanos fÃ¼rs Biken zu kaufen? Meiner Meinung nach, wenn man Ã¶fters absteigen muÃ beim Biken, um das Rad hoch oder runter zu tragen, z.B. bei einer AlpenÃ¼berquerung. Bei mir ( SchwÃ¤bische Alb ) steig ich extrem selten ab, da sind normale MTB Schuhe mÃ¶glichst mit einem RatschenverschluÃ viel besser.

Ich habs sie mir eher aus Lust am Kaufen erworben.

Im Winter sind die Shimanos auch nicht besonders warm.

Brauchst Du fÃ¼r Deine Spanientour knÃ¶chelhohe Wanderschuhe? Da tuns doch sicher auch Halbschuhe. Schau doch mal bei outdoor-works rein, das ist ein RestpostenverkÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r Outdoorsachen. Ich habe mir dort letztens Scarpa Wanderschuhe fÃ¼r 45â¬ gekauft.


----------



## rasumichin (2. Januar 2009)

ich fahr mit dem rad auch täglich in die arbeit zur uni und sonstwohin, insofern hätt ich mir gedacht dass ich die schuhe auch so als winter allround schuh gut verwenden könnte aber wenns nicht so warm sind ist das auch blöd,
so wies aussieht werd ich jetzt wohl doch halbhohe wanderschuhe kaufen für spanien und zum biken hol ich mir wohl die shimano sh mt 41 + kombipedale, ich glaub fast das ist für meine zwecke die beste lösung.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## wemu (2. Januar 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Im Winter sind die Shimanos auch nicht besonders warm.



warm ist sicher relativ. Ich verwende diese Schuhe jetzt das 3. Jahr für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit. Mit ungefütterten Überschuhen und warmen Socken bis ca. -3°, letzte Woche dann bei -10° mit den gefütterten Überschuhen (Minsk) und den gleichen warmen Socken auch nach 1 Stunde kein Problem.
Im Sommer (dann natürlich nur bei Regen mit den Überschuhen) bekommt man auch bei +25° noch keine Schweißfüsse, zudem verwende ich sie sowohl auf dem MTB wie auch fürs RR.
Für mich der ideale Allroundschuh für den täglichen Gebrauch. Nur im Sommer für längere RR Touren verwende ich dann leichte Radschuhe.

Preis vor 3 Jahren war 100Euro.

mfg   wemu


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Januar 2009)

stimmt, warm ist sehr relativ, bzw sehr subjektiv. Ich bin letzte Woche eine kurze Strecke gefahren und meine FÃ¼Ãe waren sehr kalt. Deshalb seitdem nur noch mit Tchibo Heizsohlen. Im Winter sind die SH-MW80 sicher eine bessere Wahl, ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Die Schuhe sind trotzdem wirklich sehr gut, fÃ¼hlen sich sehr gut an und sind auf jeden Fall wÃ¤rmer als normale MTB Schuhe.

Im FrÃ¼hling, Sommer und Herbst ziehe ich trotzdem "normale" Mtb Schuhe an ( Sidi Eagle ), da ist die KaftÃ¼bertragung einfach viel besser, vor allem beim Ziehen.

Gezahlt habe ich auch 99â¬ fÃ¼r die Ã¼berarbeitete Version SH-MT-90L


----------



## DerLaie (16. Februar 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Gezahlt habe ich auch 99 für die überarbeitete Version SH-MT-90L




Wo denn, wo denn??????????


----------



## Tifftoff (16. Februar 2009)

DerLaie schrieb:


> Wo denn, wo denn??????????



Ich habe mich geirrt, es waren 89,90â¬ bei H&S Bike-Discount. Allerdings haben sie damals (01/08) den alten verscherbelt und mir die neue Version geschickt.
Der Unterschied wird aber sicher nicht so groÃ sein.

Zur Zeit gibts den wohl nicht unter 119â¬, auf 100 geht der sicher wieder runter, man muÃ halt warten, wenn man kann.


----------



## DerLaie (17. Februar 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gibts den wohl nicht unter 119, auf 100 geht der sicher wieder runter, man muß halt warten, wenn man kann.




Das is genau das Problem. Durch die am Ende der letzten Fahrt nicht mehr fühlbaren Enden meiner Beine inspiriert, suche ich nun _*zügig *_Abhilfe und bin dabei auf den Schuh gestoßen, von dem man aber eigentlich nur gutes hört.

Das Problem ist das anprobieren. Bei H&S gibts den zur Zeit gar nicht wie es scheint und sonst hab ich auch keine Ahnung wo es den in Duisburg und Umgebung gibt....


----------



## Tifftoff (21. Juni 2009)

Heute bei H&S für 99,90 Euro im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

